# How many rack of ribs?



## spartanag (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a question for all you MES 30 users.  I just bought a new MES 30 (the stainless steel model with window).  I'm curious as to how many racks of baby back ribs can be smoked at one time?  What say you?!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2013)

SpartanAG said:


> I have a question for all you MES 30 users.  I just bought a new MES 30 (the stainless steel model with window).  I'm curious as to how many racks of baby back ribs can be smoked at one time?  What say you?!


Depends on how you put them in.

That's one of the reasons I put my MES 30 away, and bought the MES 40.

I like to just lay the ribs across the grills, but the MES 30 isn't wide enough.

However you can roll them, or you can remove the bottom grills, and hang them from the top grill.

Or you can cut them into pieces that will fit on your grills.

Bear


----------



## spartanag (Mar 28, 2013)

On my other smoker (cheap gas model) I would cut the racks in half and lay them flat.  I could easily get 4 racks (one rack per grate), but I think I could have fit more.  I was just curious as to how many could fit, and not have a big impact on the final product.  

The reason I ask is:  I have 5 racks that I will be smoking tomorrow, and if I can't make them all fit in MES 30 then I will pull out the old propane smoker also.  I am out of propane, so I guess I'm just being lazy and cheap not wanting to go refill the bottle just for this one smoke.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2013)

You should be able to adjust the ribs to fit in the MES...JJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 28, 2013)

cut in half and stand em up on the side..  domino style...  lean them against each other


----------



## spartanag (Mar 28, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> cut in half and stand em up on the side.. domino style... lean them against each other


Do they have about the same cooking time if stacked like that, or should I plan for a bit longer?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 29, 2013)

be about the same time...


----------



## spartanag (Mar 30, 2013)

After I cut them in half I was able to get all 5 racks to fit. They were a hit and the family was full and happy. Thanks for the advice all.


----------

